
Exploring .NET Core platform intrinsics – Viewing the code generated by the JIT - Metalnem
https://mijailovic.net/2018/07/05/generated-code/
======
cipherzero
As a former .net developer now java developer this article is another reminder
about just how good the .net runtime library is.

Kudos to the team(s) for all this work!

